# Quick question



## eternalsonyz (Dec 28, 2006)

Do all power supplies fit in all the cases (mini-tower and normal-tower? Cuz the PSU's fans vary from 80-120mm.

For example, will the OCZ GameXStream OCZ700GXSSLI ATX12V 700W fit in a mini-tower?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

they are usually the standard atx size around but some are a deal longer,if you look at the specs on it's listing on the maufacturers or newegg site they usually give you the measurements
then you can measure how much room you have before getting to close the the back of the drives


----------



## 8210GUY (Aug 29, 2006)

Just to add to what dai said, I recently needed to replace a PSU in a system and couldn't, it was a special case which needed a tiny PSU, so the above assumes it is a standard case and not some peculiar case from way back (the case I dealt with was fairly old), otherwise dai is right on the ball as always.

Mind you I will mention one specific possible exception as I'm facing the same issue, cases with top fans may have issues with pc&p's 1kw PSU, it is longer than most PSU's, and my case (a thermaltake armor) has a strut to support the PSU, that will almost certainly not fit as standard with that PSU, but I do stress that this is 1 particular exception to the above, all other PSU's are standardised as dai says.


----------

